# Calling Tumppi - 695 cable routing straws



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm just in the process of building up my new 695 and I'm wondering what to do with the cable routing "straws" that guide the shift cables around the BB and through the chainstay. I suspect I just have to cut them to length (they come way long), but I wanted the opinion of someone who has built a few 695's before I do that (saw in another post that you have built a few already).

Do you simply cut them to length?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Answered by PM. Yes I shortened the straws / pipes.

Tumppi


----------

